# Things that make my life easier



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

1. My new grooming tote:









Words can not express how much I love this bag. From Chris Christensen. Does one little dog really need this much stuff? Yes. Yes he does.

2. My Spa Lavish face washing technique:









I got these bottles at Sally Beauty Supply. I put diluted Spa Lavish in the small bottle, warm water in the other. Just squirt the wash where you need it, lather, and rinse with water from the other bottle.

3. My grooming shears plus the cool leather sheaths I made so I can safely store them in my fancy new bag:









4. My new "Dog Wash"









We have a shower that never gets used so I took off the shower head and attached a garden hose and sprayer. Not pretty, but functional. Life changing!!

Anyone else want to share some things that make their life easier?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Now you have it going on, girl! I do the face wash bottles, they work great, and it's really easy on the fluffs!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I love your tote, scissors, and the covers you made! I have two totes that are similar that are actually for sewing notions that I use for Leila's grooming supplies. Two things that make life easier for me with Leila are the grooming table and the utility sink. I bought the sink at Lowe's and instead of having it attached somewhere permanent, I have it standing on it's legs in the downstairs shower, which is pretty large. I use the handheld shower head to spray her and all the water goes straight out of the drain of the sink into the shower drain. This sink has really been a blessing as I can't get down to the bathtub anymore and she's too big for the kitchen sink anymore. She fits in it, but she makes such a big mess and keeps trying to get out. In the utility sink, she stands propped on the front side, facing me. I also have a portable thingy with two basket type drawers and on top are sectioned open spaces. I bought it for craft supplies. But I'm planning to use it for Leila's things that can't be hung up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love love love your shower solution Celeta!! I don't have an extra shower, but that is pretty cool and I would have never thought of that. I keep the bathing supplies in a little plastic tote and her grooming supplies on her grooming table. Nothing cool or special like that.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow Celeta, I love love love all your grooming stuff! I have been obsessively researching grooming tools myself and really wanting to get in to grooming Bailey and Emma myself. I really want a nice grooming table, dryer, shears, the whole lot! I have the same bottles from Sally's and love them!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Wow Celeta, I love love love all your grooming stuff! I have been obsessively researching grooming tools myself and really wanting to get in to grooming Bailey and Emma myself. I really want a nice grooming table, dryer, shears, the whole lot! I have the same bottles from Sally's and love them!


I just got a dryer and I just love how fluffy it makes him. I don't have a grooming table. I just use a yoga mat on the kitchen island. Ya I thought I would be saving money by grooming myself - haven't saved anything yet . Maybe I'm almost breaking even?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I just got a dryer and I just love how fluffy it makes him. I don't have a grooming table. I just use a yoga mat on the kitchen island. Ya I thought I would be saving money by grooming myself - haven't saved anything yet . Maybe I'm almost breaking even?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will surely save a bundle in the long run. GREAT list :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love your scissors and tote!

It's amazing how much stuff little dogs need, isn't it???

So when we moved here... one of the models comes with the option of what they call a "dog wash".... It's this little shower that is like counter height (a little lower) and comes with a sprayer.... looks like a shower for a 3 year old.... but I so wanted that! We didn't choose that model tho..... But what an idea!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I love your tote, scissors, and the covers you made! I have two totes that are similar that are actually for sewing notions that I use for Leila's grooming supplies. Two things that make life easier for me with Leila are the grooming table and the utility sink. I bought the sink at Lowe's and instead of having it attached somewhere permanent, I have it standing on it's legs in the downstairs shower, which is pretty large. I use the handheld shower head to spray her and all the water goes straight out of the drain of the sink into the shower drain. This sink has really been a blessing as I can't get down to the bathtub anymore and she's too big for the kitchen sink anymore. She fits in it, but she makes such a big mess and keeps trying to get out. In the utility sink, she stands propped on the front side, facing me. I also have a portable thingy with two basket type drawers and on top are sectioned open spaces. I bought it for craft supplies. But I'm planning to use it for Leila's things that can't be hung up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Would that stand in a regular sized bathtub??? Mia is also hard to bathe in the sink, and my back won't tolerate bending over the tub...Can I ask how much you paid for it?*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*My best investment so far has been my portable grooming table. I love it!!! I can set it on the ottoman in front of the sofa and it swivels, so she's accessible at any angle. I don't have room for a full size permanent grooming table, so this was perfect.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> I just got a dryer and I just love how fluffy it makes him. I don't have a grooming table. I just use a yoga mat on the kitchen island. Ya I thought I would be saving money by grooming myself - haven't saved anything yet . Maybe I'm almost breaking even?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Hahaha! The great big rationalization we tell ourselves...I'll save so much money if I groom myself! I might break even by 2015!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Hahaha! The great big rationalization we tell ourselves...I'll save so much money if I groom myself! I might break even by 2015!! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL Pam!! Yes! I have enough on my wish list to keep me in the red for a while. Unless I get another dog to shift the cost / benefit analysis. But my hubs has made it clear that ain't happening.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OOH, yoga mat solution and the spa lavish bottles ! I hadn't thought of that one. Love the shower. Who cares about guests Steve rules!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Now you do have it together And I Love all your Stuff. Iam Getting there. Thank you for a great post!!!!!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Celeta, what a great post idea.

My top things that make my life easier are –
*1. Panasonic kururkuru dryer*
Yes, I just got the CC Kool Pup and yes I LOVE it for post bath drying. However, it is too much work to pull it out for maintenance drying like post feet wash. Or post butt wash after an accident. I love this dryer for that kind of drying. Plus there's no brush needed (because of the brush attachment) so I can hold the dryer in one hand and the fluff in another (instead of bringing out the grooming table). I also found a way to use it to dry their face after face washing. It makes my life much easier that I only need 1 piece of equipment when I need quick drying.

*2. The Rinse Ace® Pet Shower Deluxe PLUS*
I have one bathroom in my apartment, so that's where the dogs need to be washed. And then the humans need to take showers. For that reason I love this attachment. Pretty easy to plug it in and bathe the dogs, then disconnect and I have my shower back again.

*3. Microfiber towels *
Seems like an obvious one, but I cannot believe how my drying time has been cut shorter now that I am wrapping the fluffs in microfiber towels instead of regular ones before I start drying them. 

*4. Earthbath wipes*
Because some days you are too lazy to wash their dirty, black, disgusting post walk paws.

*Special mention*
I think the Kool Pup deserves it's own category. Can a dryer change your life? This dryer changed my life.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Celeta, what a great post idea.
> 
> My top things that make my life easier are –
> *1. Panasonic kururkuru dryer*
> ...


Ok so now you've made me add two more things to my wish list with the towels and the Panasonic dryer. I have that shower attachment in our master bath and it is great! But I figured I had this whole bathtub that never got used, might as well get my money's worth out of it. I got the idea from the PetEdge catalog, they had a shower hose for like $50. Mine cost $16.50. And I have to second the Earthbath wipes. A must have!! Steve starts smelling like pee a couple days after his bath and he needs a good wipe down! And those smell so good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Ok so now you've made me add two more things to my wish list with the towels and the Panasonic dryer. I have that shower attachment in our master bath and it is great! But I figured I had this whole bathtub that never got used, might as well get my money's worth out of it. I got the idea from the PetEdge catalog, they had a shower hose for like $50. Mine cost $16.50. And I have to second the Earthbath wipes. A must have!! Steve starts smelling like pee a couple days after his bath and he needs a good wipe down! And those smell so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try the dryer! Marisa does all her drying with a similar dryer(not available in the US). She's the one who introduced me to it. I found a version on Amazon that works really well and doesn't burst in flames. It's the purple one EH KA50-V. I also ordered another one earlier but that produced sparks. This is dual voltage so it works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Four pairs of *CC SHEARS*? :w00t: You are very, very naughty. 

Are we limited to making life with our pooches easier?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Four pairs of *CC SHEARS*? :w00t: You are very, very naughty.
> 
> Are we limited to making life with our pooches easier?


I am very naughty. I was fine with two pair but they had an incredible deal last month that I just could NOT pass up! I'm up for hearing about anything that makes life easier!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I am very naughty. I was fine with two pair but they had an incredible deal last month that I just could NOT pass up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay, I just bought a pair of very expensive *PINK *Ferragamos, because it was a deal I just couldn't pass up. On the other hand, I really, really needed pink shoes...every malt mom needs pink shoes. And every malt mom needs CC shears...right?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Celeta...that's so organized...I need those leather cases for my shears at work...where did you get those?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well here's my list that has helped make my life easier with grooming since i've got of these fluff butts!

*Pink CC Kool Pup dryer:* I have to thank Pam for posting about this dryer, i had been eyeing it for quite some time. I just got it last Friday so have only used it once on the pups, but it took no time to dry and it's so quiet, even my husband commented on how quiet it was. I've had an Oster table dryer, Airforce Metro (i gave them to Reese and Kelly's breeder) and the Edemco Economy stand dryer which i sold, so i think i can honestly say i've tried quite a few dryers out there. I'll definitely have to try out the dryer that Aastha uses for maintenance drying.

*Biogroom Waterless Shampoo:* I love this stuff, i spray everyone's faces down daily and rinse it out even though it's rinseless i like rinsing it out. Saves a ton of time cleaning faces daily, also the feet and booty area.

*Chris Christesen Wooden Pin Brush: * Just love this brush, it goes through the coat nicely and i don't tend to flick my wrist as much when using this brush.

*Greyhound Comb:* Love this comb, Cathy (Mercedes and Whitney's mommy told me about this comb at Nationals) i have the buttercombs and for some reason the face/feet comb pins start to move close together, i've already exchanged it once and the new one is doing the same thing (maybe the metal is softer) but the greyhound comb hasn't done that as of yet.

*Grooming Bag:* I got one at Michaels in the craft section, love it's pink of course!

*Water Bottles like what Celeta has from Sally's: * great to rinse the biogroom shampoo out of faces.

*Grooming Tables: *Thanks to Kandice and her thread about grooming table ( i got mine out of the garage and started using again) i have the small pink one that turns and a regular size pink on and i don't know why they ended up in the garage, i sure do love them!

*Kinky Kurly Knot Today:* Love to put a small bit on the faces after bathing and before drying to make combing through the faces easier.

There's tons more, but these are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am thinking I want a Kool Pup dryer, but I still have the question about the cool part. After a bath, even on warm days, MiMi runs up to the drying table because she is so cold. 
She welcomes the drier, because she is shivering. Does the Kool pup drier work so fast at room temp, that our babies are comfortable? I like the sound of it, but I would hate to spend the big bucks for something that didn't comfort my little girl.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I am thinking I want a Kool Pup dryer, but I still have the question about the cool part. After a bath, even on warm days, MiMi runs up to the drying table because she is so cold.
> She welcomes the drier, because she is shivering. Does the Kool pup drier work so fast at room temp, that our babies are comfortable? I like the sound of it, but I would hate to spend the big bucks for something that didn't comfort my little girl.


Sylvia, it's not warm. If one of these guys had that preference I would get a stand dryer that blows hot air. Or the CC (because of ease of storing and handling) and just put my own hair dryer on the table on it's side for some warm air. 

It definitely still takes time. It's not that instant, atleast not for me. Just a lot faster. Say 15-25 minutes from wet dog to dog dried with topknot done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love your scissors and tote!
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff little dogs need, isn't it???
> 
> So when we moved here... one of the models comes with the option of what they call a "dog wash".... It's this little shower that is like counter height (a little lower) and comes with a sprayer.... looks like a shower for a 3 year old.... but I so wanted that! We didn't choose that model tho..... But what an idea!


I love that too


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Celesta, thats great. It's amazing how much stuff we have for one little fluff. I need a grooming table...don't have an island which BTW is a great idea. Most of all I need grooming lessons. :w00t:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I just bought a pair of very expensive *PINK *Ferragamos, because it was a deal I just couldn't pass up. On the other hand, I really, really needed pink shoes...every malt mom needs pink shoes. And every malt mom needs CC shears...right?


I really don't know anything about the shears... but I'm ALL OVER the shoes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, that age old saying is ringing in my ears---"You don't sell the bacon, you sell the sizzle!" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think I have been "sizzled!" 
I loved all your tips, but mostly the leather sheaths you sewed! I travel a lot w/shears & I really need these!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a grooming drop out. Unfortunately with my allergies, cutting Bella's hair is not working out for me. My nephew was just in town and saw me after I groomed Bella. He said, "Aunt Bridget why is your nose red and swollen?" :blink: Yeah, time to make some changes around here lol. I'm going to see if my DH is up to doing the grooming and if not, Bella is going to be visiting the spa. Not sure how the little Diva is going to like it, but hey, we've all got to make sacrifices for our beauty right?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I now have more items on my list. I get my CC Kool Pup dryer tomorrow and can't wait. This site is awesome to find great items of course my DH is not so happy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I just bought a pair of very expensive *PINK *Ferragamos, because it was a deal I just couldn't pass up. On the other hand, I really, really needed pink shoes...every malt mom needs pink shoes. And every malt mom needs CC shears...right?


 
Sylvia - you are my kind of gal!! Shoes and purses are my weakness...they always fit and never make you feel fat. That's my story and I am sticking to it...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Well here's my list that has helped make my life easier with grooming since i've got of these fluff butts!
> 
> *Pink CC Kool Pup dryer:* I have to thank Pam for posting about this dryer, i had been eyeing it for quite some time. I just got it last Friday so have only used it once on the pups, but it took no time to dry and it's so quiet, even my husband commented on how quiet it was. I've had an Oster table dryer, Airforce Metro (i gave them to Reese and Kelly's breeder) and the Edemco Economy stand dryer which i sold, so i think i can honestly say i've tried quite a few dryers out there. I'll definitely have to try out the dryer that Aastha uses for maintenance drying.
> 
> ...


Debbie, I am so happy that you got the CC Cool Pup Dryer too! It'a amazing! And I can't believe you have the wooden pin brush! When I was buying my dryer Chris Christensen (yes, he was at the show!) was telling me I needed one, and that it was great for everyday coat maintenance.. I was a bit skeptical to tell you the truth. But now, I want to get one! Hmmmm, going to a show on Saturday. Hope there is a CC booth. If not I can order one. Thanks for the tip!!


----------

